# oak tree help



## veedub bub (Oct 9, 2010)

hi
My house is surrounded by four very old and very tall oak trees. we love our trees they keep our house so cool in the summer we dont need ac and they shed there leaves in the winter so the sun will heat our house. my problem is while i was at work today a man installed a large pole light directly onto one of our trees. he used about 4 rather large screws in three places. twelve in total. Mayb i am over reacting but I am P O. i am un installing the light because it looks so out of place but what can i do to keep the tree from getting sick. can anybody help


----------



## ATH (Oct 9, 2010)

While it is not good for the tree, those holes aren't likely going to be a problem.

Are you over-reacting? From a tree health standpoint, probably so. However, I'd be pretty ticked if somebody pulled that stunt on me, did you ask for the light, and they just put in the wrong place?


----------



## veedub bub (Oct 9, 2010)

there was a small light to be repaired but it was replace with one of the ones you see on a power pole. thes trees are very close to my house while we love them because it looks like something out of the lord of the rings. i have been told that they may be a big problem in the future since they are so big and so close to the house. i guess that is why i was so worried asbout the trees health


----------



## treeseer (Nov 6, 2010)

veedub bub said:


> there was a small light to be repaired but it was replace with one of the ones you see on a power pole. thes trees are very close to my house while we love them because it looks like something out of the lord of the rings. i have been told that they may be a big problem in the future since they are so big and so close to the house. i guess that is why i was so worried asbout the trees health



12 holes close together can be a big problem, especially if they did not pre-drill.

Post a picture here for more help. how old is the house?


----------

